# Båtstnäs Car Graveyard



## janok (Aug 27, 2011)

There is a car graveyard just on the Swedish / Norwegian border at Båtsnäs. There are several thousand cars in the woods. I have tried to make a night-look on the series of pictures I have uploaded on Flickr. I find it hard to emulate night on pictures taken in day-light. Any suggestions are appreciated. 




Båtstnäs Car Graveyard  by janokiese, on Flickr



Båtstnäs Car Graveyard  by janokiese, on Flickr



Båtstnäs Car Graveyard  by janokiese, on Flickr
__________________
Jan O. Kiese | main blog *Photo4dummies* or visit my *Facebook* page


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 27, 2011)

I think these are quite nice and they look as good in BW (and even with a bit more contrast)


----------



## ScubaDude (Sep 3, 2011)

All of them are excellent. #2 is my favorite of the group.


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 3, 2011)

I like the images, but why you posted this in HDR section? These have nothing to do with HDR at all.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 3, 2011)

janok said:


> I find it hard to emulate night on pictures taken in day-light. Any suggestions are appreciated.



The technique is known as day-for-night and there are several ways of doing it but the most common one is with a filter...

Here's to help you get started in your search:
Google


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 3, 2011)

very nice... almost spooky with the PP. Those are very interesting subjects.... sort of "Night of the Zombie Cars" look....


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Sep 3, 2011)

I think they all would be a lottttt better with one more overexposed image added in

but besides that, i love the subject and i still think they are very cool looking


----------



## janok (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Tomasko
All pictures are HDR processed thru Photomatix +/-2EV and post-processed in CS5.


----------



## janok (Sep 4, 2011)

Tomasko said:


> I like the images, but why you posted this in HDR section? These have nothing to do with HDR at all.


Hi Tomasko
All pictures are HDR processed thru Photomatix +/-2EV and post-processed in CS5.


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 4, 2011)

janok said:


> Tomasko said:
> 
> 
> > I like the images, but why you posted this in HDR section? These have nothing to do with HDR at all.
> ...


I'm not saying they're not processed  You should have taken more exposures then to cover the whole range, because you have way too many dark areas without any detail. HDR is about extending your dynamic range to show all the details.


----------



## janok (Sep 4, 2011)

Tomasko said:


> janok said:
> 
> 
> > Tomasko said:
> ...


I see what you meen, but the details in the areas I focused to expose could not have been like this without the HDR processing bringing out the details. The dark parts are made dark to create the night-effect.


----------



## Joshb619 (Sep 8, 2011)

Those all look great. That Car Graveyard location would be a very cool place for a modeling/ portrait shoot. Good job on the shots and processing!


----------



## Mendoza (Sep 9, 2011)

I've always liked shots of nature overtaking manmade objects, so these are fantastic.  Between the subjects, lighting, textures, colors, and processing, you have a nice spooky/almost-apocalyptic vibe going on there.


----------

